# Haunted Radio (08/17/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, American Horror Story, Stephen King's It, The Shallows, and more!!

Then, we review the 1984 classic, 'A Nightmare On Elm Street' and our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with 'Do The Freddy' performed by the Elm Street Group and Mr. Robert Englund. All of this and so much more on the August 17 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

